# Plants affected by H2O2?



## tanan (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey everyone.
We have all used Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) for various algae in our tanks and killed a few of our plants in the process. 
So I am trying to get a list of plants that are affected by H2O2 at dose of 2ml (3%) per 5 gallons. 
I've noticed these plants to be affected by it.
Monoselum tenarum
Susswasertung
Riccia
Hemanthius glomeratus
Vals.


I dont know if this is the appropriate forum or not. Can mod please move it to the appropriate one if it isn't.


----------



## Tylermn93 (May 25, 2013)

My Monte Carlo carpet melted in certain areas where I spot dosed. So did my toninias


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

HC doesnt like it. I killed a nice carpet spraying it directly. Here it is mid-melt, what's left of it, a couple weeks after.


----------



## RunnerUW (Mar 26, 2013)

I second the Monte Carlo not liking it. Mine is melting before my eyes as I just spot treated some hair algae a couple of days ago. Fingers are crossed that it recovers.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

There are two threads on here of recent vintage that talk about using it for algae.
The one that I followed for the first few replies said to use it @ 1ml per gallon.
I used it(I started/w 1 and then doubled it) @ 2ml per gallon.
I had none but the Riccia F. and it did kill that which was in the water. There is a wall/baffel in my tank as part of my built in filter. It does not go all the way to the top of the tank but stops above the bottom of the top rim yet slightly lower than the top of the tank. The Riccia was on top of it and that part which was in the water died but the top which is out of water remained OK even though it "wicks" up water to it.
Since I finished using it for the most part(still do as a spot treatment)it has grown back.


----------



## cjipping (Jan 17, 2014)

My Bolbitis heudelotii did not enjoy the first time I spot treated it. Melted back quite a bit. I have since used a diluted spot treatment that has not effected the plants, but is significantly less effective on the algae. It's not a bad as some of the plants on the list, but I would describe it as sensitive to H2O2.


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

burr740 said:


> HC doesnt like it. I killed a nice carpet spraying it directly.


I've done the 1-2 punch to my tank twice using 2 tbsp. per 10G of H2O2 followed by excel and it has yet to affect my HC. I did not spray it directly.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

DayOlder said:


> I've done the 1-2 punch to my tank twice using 2 tbsp. per 10G of H2O2 followed by excel and it has yet to affect my HC. I did not spray it directly.


That's good to know. I took a spray bottle underwater with the filters off and sprayed the crap out if it...obviously not one of my brighter ideas.


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

burr740 said:


> That's good to know. I took a spray bottle underwater with the filters off and sprayed the crap out if it...obviously not one of my brighter ideas.


I turn the filter off but run the Powerhead for a while then let it set for about 15 minutes followed by a 50% WC. I have taken my anubias out of the tank and sprayed them directly, also without incident.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Najas died out in my tank after using H2O2 as did Riccia and Hemanthius glomeratus.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

my anubias suffer some yellowing


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

when sprayed directly on plant, most will suffer. however if used in tank water like 1-2 punch thread suggests, all the plants will be ok(but bacteria will suffer so mini cycle will follow).


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

None of the plants that died had any algae on them and weren't targeted by the H2O2.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

dzega said:


> when sprayed directly on plant, most will suffer. however if used in tank water like 1-2 punch thread suggests, all the plants will be ok(but bacteria will suffer so mini cycle will follow).


Isn't that why you're supposed to turn off your main canister, or at least remove all of the media, before doing the 1-2 punch?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I've found that its not good with HC, downoi, elatine, just off top of my head, there are others forgotten..


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

kman said:


> Isn't that why you're supposed to turn off your main canister, or at least remove all of the media, before doing the 1-2 punch?


that way you save only a portion of bacteria(the one living in filter) and kill other half which lives on rocks, wood, plants, substrate.

Bump:


Kathyy said:


> None of the plants that died had any algae on them and weren't targeted by the H2O2.


then there was problem with dosage or circulation to even out concentration. 
h2o2 is hevier than water and settles on substrate if tank lacks circulation during treatment


----------



## Ben125 (Dec 16, 2014)

My red lily took a beating during a whole tank treatment. I took all the fish out so I could put in alot of h2o2. It turned really green and lost a few leaves. Its coming back though. Even the off shoot sprout is doing ok now.


----------

